# arrow sine for 30lb recurve



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Full length GT Warrior 700 should tune with point weight changes alone, cheap too.

Grant


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

The big factor that you need to know before buying anything is this (it applies only to carbons)

1) Is the bow cut to center?
2) What type of string are you using

Why? Because if your bow is not cut to center, then you need to subtract five pounds from your draw weight on the chart. If you are using a dacron string, then you need to subtract five pounds off your draw weight from the chart. So, instead of looking for arrows for a thirty pound bow, you could possibly need to be looking for arrows for a 20 pound bow.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J - 

Start with a full length 1716 (0.880 spine), with NIBB/target points and use them until you're ready to start tuning.

No one is going to be able to tell you the exact arrow or tune, best you can do is get close enough so they don't come out sideways. After that, you have to figure it out by tuning.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jayhawkhuntclub (May 25, 2004)

It is center cut and I'm using D50. This is a practice bow. My hunting recurve is 45 lbs and I have tendonitis. So I need something lighter to be able to shoot more.
I know no one can tell me the exact spine/arrow/tip weight/arrow length combination. I'm not asking for that. I just need a good starting point before I throw down $90 for new shafts. Thanks!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Did I stutter?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't worry so much about getting a good tune from my practice bows unless I decide to compete with them, which I did the past couple of years. Tuning an arrow to a light bow is a challenge for me with my 32 inch draw length. It is difficult to find arrows long enough. If you are just practicing form, you don't need a perfect tune. In fact, putting un-tuned arrows on the center line is a good indication that you are getting better.


----------

